# حركات تحبها المرأة من الرجل دون ان يدرك



## Coptic MarMar (22 يناير 2009)

*بصوا هو الموضوع ملطوووووووش بس عاجبنى على فكرة ههههه

بس تصدقوا حاسيت اننا طلعنا تافهين 30: أحم أحم يعنى 

شوفوا كده ...
1 مسك اليدين بمناسبة او بدون مناسبة . هذه النقطه تحسس المرأه بالاطمئنان والشعور بالراحه

2-ان يبعد لها خصلات شعرها التي وقعت على وجهها. تعطي انطباع تام بالاهتمام والعنايه

3-مسح دموعها بأطراف اصابعك إذا تسبب لها أي شيء بالبكاء. 
حنـــــــــان لأبعد درجه

4-أن تقول لها كلمة ( أحبك ) حتى وهي غاضبة تسيطر على تفكيرها وتبادلك الشعور وأحيانا ترد لك الكلمه .

5-أن تقبل يديها وتعتبرها نعمة من الله وقل لها أنك تشكرالله أنه أهداك إياها.. 
تشعر المرأه عندها انها مميزه ولا أحد ينافسها في قلب الرجل

6-تقبيل جبينها عند وقفها بين يديك.
يشعر المرأه بأنها تملك الدنيا وهي معك ويجعلها أكثر تمسكا بك وحرصا على إرضائك

أتعلمواااااااا بقى ياولاد :11azy:*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كدة كول البنات تافههين هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ياقمرتى​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يناير 2009)

*وحياتك لو عملني ايه معاكم

مش هيطمر فيكم برضه

ولا هنشوف منكم كلمه حلوه

شكرا يا مرموره ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2009)

*يا بت يا مرمر 
طيب سيبهم هما يقولو علينا تافهين والكلام دة 
انما تيجي من بنوتة مننا  !!!!!!!!!!
يا لهووووووووي 
يا شماتت ابلة ظاظا فيا​*


----------



## Rosetta (22 يناير 2009)

*مرسي يا مرمر 
موضوع جميييييييييل 
و انا ضد رأي الاعضاء اللي حكوا عن الحركات دي تافهة.. لانه الحب مش شي تافه.. الحب هو سر الوجود.. 
مشكووووووووورة يا عسل..​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرسي يا مرمر
> موضوع جميييييييييل
> و انا ضد رأي الاعضاء اللي حكوا عن الحركات دي تافهة.. لانه الحب مش شي تافه.. الحب هو سر الوجود..
> مشكووووووووورة يا عسل..​*



*يا حبيبتي انا مقولتش ان الحب  حاجة تافهه
الحب اعظم شيء في الوجود 
لكن الغير رومانسين بيشوفو  ان دي تفاهه​*


----------



## Ferrari (22 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل يا مرمر  وتسلم ايديك

وهو اكيد مع الحب بيحصل اكتر من كدة

واحب اقول لمايكل العملية مش لو عملنا وعملوا 

الانسان لما بيحب بيعطى بدون مقابل 

ومش معقول مسك ايد زوجتى او مسح دمعها او تقبيل جبينها او يداها دة حاجة كبيرة

بالعكس دة اقل شئ ممكن اعطيه لها طلما يوجد الحب 

وشكرا تانى على الموضوع والرب يبارك اعمالِك يا مرمر

​


----------



## monygirl (22 يناير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع عجبنى كتير 
ميرسى ليكى يامرمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 يناير 2009)

*no comment​*


----------



## جيلان (22 يناير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *no comment​*



*انا عايزة اعرف الواد ده كان هيقول ايه بقى ماليش دعوة

بصو يا جدعان الحركات دى اه كويسة لو مخطوبين او متزوجين بس مش هى الاساس اكيد
ممكن يبقوا اتنين بيحبوا بعض اوى ومبعملوش كدى واحنا دماغنا مش فاضية يعنى
تسدء عندك حق يا واد يا بيشو نو كومنت :hlp:*


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2009)

marmar_maroo

االه يبارك فيكي وتفضلي تعلمينا عليكم

شكرااااااااا على المعلومات القيمة

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## sony_33 (22 يناير 2009)

> بصو يا جدعان الحركات دى اه كويسة لو مخطوبين او متزوجين بس مش هى الاساس اكيد


 اية يا بت الذكاء دة
هههههههههه​ وبعدين الحركات دى تلقائية مش بتتعمل من غير مناسبة
 ودى ناتجة عن الحب
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل قوى والرومانسى​


----------



## جيلان (22 يناير 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> اية يا بت الذكاء دة
> هههههههههه​ وبعدين الحركات دى تلقائية مش بتتعمل من غير مناسبة
> ودى ناتجة عن الحب
> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل قوى والرومانسى​



*يا واد بس يا واد ده رأيى
وبعدين عارفة انها تلقائية ومقلتش وحشة كمان
بس اقصد انها لو محصلش الموضوع مش هيبوظ يعنى هيفضلوا يحبوا بعض عادى
افرض واحدة شعرها قصير طيب هيبقى ايه موقفها فى الالل المتحدة دلؤتى 30:*


----------



## sony_33 (22 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه
 قولى افرض البت طلعت قرعة
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## go_usa (22 يناير 2009)

i think this subject is very nice and as some friends say that .
some men forget or don'y know how to make the women happy ... so i don't see any problem if the woman tells the man about what she like or what she dosn't like ..
next time the men will do it by himself whitout the woman tells him to do anything....
your firend george


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (22 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه
جاري التنفيذ والاختبار​*


----------



## جيلان (22 يناير 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> قولى افرض البت طلعت قرعة
> هههههههههههههههههه​



*او دراعها مقطوع*


----------



## sameh7610 (22 يناير 2009)

*نقط بجد يجب علينا مرعاتها

ميرسى اووووووووى مرمر للنصيحة​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 يناير 2009)

*الموضوع جامد جداااااااااااااااااا يا مرموره*


----------



## ahraf ayad (23 يناير 2009)

مرسى يا مرمر على الموضوع الجميل دة على فكرة كل اللى انت قولتيى صحيح مليون المية بس اللى يعرف قيمة المراءة


----------



## متيكو (23 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههههه نتعلم ايه ياستات انتم ههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> كدة كول البنات تافههين هههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى ياقمرتى​*



*ههههههههه

يااااااااااااافرحتنا *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *وحياتك لو عملني ايه معاكم
> 
> مش هيطمر فيكم برضه
> 
> ...



*يا سااااااااااااتر :11azy:

تصدق ياد ياكوكو انت مالكيش فى الرومانسيات دى

ويلا بقى هش من هنا :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *يا بت يا مرمر
> طيب سيبهم هما يقولو علينا تافهين والكلام دة
> انما تيجي من بنوتة مننا  !!!!!!!!!!
> يا لهووووووووي
> يا شماتت ابلة ظاظا فيا​*



*ههههههههه

لا ماهى ابلة ظاظا شمتانة فينا من زمان 30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرسي يا مرمر
> موضوع جميييييييييل
> و انا ضد رأي الاعضاء اللي حكوا عن الحركات دي تافهة.. لانه الحب مش شي تافه.. الحب هو سر الوجود..
> مشكووووووووورة يا عسل..​*



*ههههههههه

يا روز يا جاااااااااااااامد 30:

لا طبعا انتى معاكى حق دول اعضاء مالهومش فى الرومانسية :11azy:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *يا حبيبتي انا مقولتش ان الحب  حاجة تافهه
> الحب اعظم شيء في الوجود
> لكن الغير رومانسين بيشوفو  ان دي تفاهه​*



*ههههههههه

لحقتى نفسك 30:*​


----------



## tenaaaa (24 يناير 2009)

لالالالالا يامرمر دي مش تفاهه
دي قمة الرومانسية
بس هما اللي مالهمش فيها
ميرسي ​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (24 يناير 2009)

*موضوع جميل يا مرمر ومش تافه ولا حاجه
ده همه الولاد اللى بيسموا الكلام ده تفاهه عشان مش عاوزين يتنازلوا ويتكرموا ويعملوا حاجات بسيطه جدا ممكن تفرحنا ودى أكتر حاجه ممكن نطلبها مش زييهم يعنى

وميرسيييييييييي كتييييييييييير يا مرمورتى على الموضوع وياريت يتعلمولهم حاجه تنفعهم هههههههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2009)

Ferrari قال:


> موضوع جميل يا مرمر  وتسلم ايديك
> 
> وهو اكيد مع الحب بيحصل اكتر من كدة
> 
> ...



ميرسى يافندم للأضافة الجميييييلة دى 

وزى مابيقولوا الحب بيصنع المعجزات 30:

نورت يافندم​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2009)

monygirl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع عجبنى كتير
> ميرسى ليكى يامرمر
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



طيب الحمدلله يامونى انه عاجبك 30:​


----------



## just member (7 فبراير 2009)

*فعلا يا مرمر*
*كلها لمسات رقيقة وجميلة*
*شكرا ليكى وديما تلطشى مواضيع جميلة اكتير*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *no comment​*



هشششش :t30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *انا عايزة اعرف الواد ده كان هيقول ايه بقى ماليش دعوة
> 
> بصو يا جدعان الحركات دى اه كويسة لو مخطوبين او متزوجين بس مش هى الاساس اكيد
> ممكن يبقوا اتنين بيحبوا بعض اوى ومبعملوش كدى واحنا دماغنا مش فاضية يعنى
> تسدء عندك حق يا واد يا بيشو نو كومنت :hlp:*



ياااااااجيجى منضحكش على بعض بقى :11azy:

مفيش بنت تكره انها تتحب بالدرجة دى :smil8: نرفزينى بقى هههه

انتى اتعديتى من بيشووو شكلك 30:

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> marmar_maroo
> 
> االه يبارك فيكي وتفضلي تعلمينا عليكم
> 
> ...



يا باشاااااااااا احنا دايما فى الخدمة :smil16:
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> اية يا بت الذكاء دة
> هههههههههه​ وبعدين الحركات دى تلقائية مش بتتعمل من غير مناسبة
> ودى ناتجة عن الحب
> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل قوى والرومانسى​



ههههههههه جيلان بقى يا سونى :11azy:

العفووووووو يافندم 

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> قولى افرض البت طلعت قرعة
> هههههههههههههههههه​



ههههههههههههههه

ياخويا ابقى حبلك واحدة بشعر :11azy:

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2009)

go_usa قال:


> i think this subject is very nice and as some friends say that .
> some men forget or don'y know how to make the women happy ... so i don't see any problem if the woman tells the man about what she like or what she dosn't like ..
> next time the men will do it by himself whitout the woman tells him to do anything....
> your firend george



ميررررررسى يافندم لتعليقك..

بس أنا مش معاك ان المرأة تقول للراجل هى بتحب ايه علشان يعمله 

فى حاجات مش ينفع تتطلب وخصوصا فى جو الرومانسيات ده 

ده بيبقى احساسى عاااااالى بقى 30:

أوعدنا يارب ههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2009)

COPTIC_KNIGHT قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> جاري التنفيذ والاختبار​*



هههههه

طيب عايزين نعرف النتيجة :t30:
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2009)

sameh7610 قال:


> *نقط بجد يجب علينا مرعاتها
> 
> ميرسى اووووووووى مرمر للنصيحة​*



العفووووو يافندم 
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *الموضوع جامد جداااااااااااااااااا يا مرموره*



ماناااااا عارفة ياكوكى :t30:
​


----------



## SALVATION (7 فبراير 2009)

_جميل فعلا يا مرمر
بس مين يسمع
وده عمره ما كان ضعف او تفاها من الراجل
دية قمة الرومانسية والزوق
مشكوره كتييير مرمر​_


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2009)

ahraf ayad قال:


> مرسى يا مرمر على الموضوع الجميل دة على فكرة كل اللى انت قولتيى صحيح مليون المية بس اللى يعرف قيمة المراءة



ايووووة جبت المفيد يا اشرف 

اللى يقدر قيمة المرأة :heat:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2009)

متيكو قال:


> ههههههههههههه نتعلم ايه ياستات انتم ههههههههههه



يا سااااااااااااااتر :smil8:
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2009)

tenaaaa قال:


> لالالالالا يامرمر دي مش تفاهه
> دي قمة الرومانسية
> بس هما اللي مالهمش فيها
> ميرسي ​



ميررررررسى ياقمر وفعلا عندك حق :11azy:
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2009)

ميريام عادل قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا مرمر ومش تافه ولا حاجه
> ده همه الولاد اللى بيسموا الكلام ده تفاهه عشان مش عاوزين يتنازلوا ويتكرموا ويعملوا حاجات بسيطه جدا ممكن تفرحنا ودى أكتر حاجه ممكن نطلبها مش زييهم يعنى
> 
> وميرسيييييييييي كتييييييييييير يا مرمورتى على الموضوع وياريت يتعلمولهم حاجه تنفعهم هههههههههههههه*



هههههههههه

مممممممم...

بكرة وحياتك ساعة الجد هيتنازلوا غصب عنهم أسألينى انا :smil16: ههه
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *فعلا يا مرمر*
> *كلها لمسات رقيقة وجميلة*
> *شكرا ليكى وديما تلطشى مواضيع جميلة اكتير*​



صدقينى يا جوجوووووو 

الموضوع بينور كده بردك البسيط ده 

اللى بيجييييييب الأخر 30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _جميل فعلا يا مرمر
> بس مين يسمع
> وده عمره ما كان ضعف او تفاها من الراجل
> دية قمة الرومانسية والزوق
> مشكوره كتييير مرمر​_



ميررررررسى يا تونى لردك الجميل 
​


----------

